

Build your own CDN on AWS with Route 53 - beau
https://instantdomainsearch.com/articles/build_your_own_cdn/

======
nasalgoat
I can't imagine this is cheaper than using a dedicated CDN, even with the
added expense of an SSL certificate fee. A dedicated CDN will offer hundreds
if not thousands of end points that are much closer to your users than the 4
or 5 AWS zones.

Also, there's no need to use Route 53, you can get GeoDNS running under bind
with a source patch.

~~~
beau
CloudFront charges about $600 per month for "Dedicated IP Custom SSL":
[http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/custom-ssl-
domains/](http://aws.amazon.com/cloudfront/custom-ssl-domains/)

CloudFront only has a couple dozen edge locations:
[https://aws.amazon.com/about-
aws/globalinfrastructure/region...](https://aws.amazon.com/about-
aws/globalinfrastructure/regional-product-services/)

The real beauty of this setup is that the app server is also geographically
distributed, and the flexibility to do whatever you want like support SPDY.

Route 53 is convenient because it integrates nicely with other AWS resources.

